# Purdy vs. Corona: A Shootout!



## ProWallGuy

Got a new Purdy brush (freebie!) from SW the other day, and its very comparable to a Corona I already use. Only difference between the two at this point is the Corona has been used once and the Purdy is brand spankin' new. Tune in later for the results.


----------



## Wolfgang

Here we go....


----------



## ProWallGuy

Sorry Wolf, should I have included Woosters too? A poll perhaps?


----------



## Wolfgang

I was just imagining another thread of epic proportions on favorite brushes. So what do they call this new-fangled brush?


----------



## ttd

Corona all the way!


----------



## Wolfgang

Looking into starting a "Brush Zone".


----------



## Workaholic

What kind are each brush?


----------



## mike75

Sorry to interupt your thread this is the best brush you would ever use its a shame they are not sold in the US only in Australia.They have blown Purdy out of the water here. http://www.selleys.com.au/diy-painting/paint-brushes/spirit-dream-finish


----------



## Pineapple

*Not P or C...PP*

Proform Picasso! A sexy red-headed miracle.


----------



## Brian C

mike75 said:


> Sorry to interupt your thread this is the best brush you would ever use its a shame they are not sold in the US only in Australia.They have blown Purdy out of the water here. http://www.selleys.com.au/diy-painting/paint-brushes/spirit-dream-finish


You have got to be kidding. Purdy's are way better in my opinion. I have used spirit dream brushes and they loose their shape quickly.


----------



## RH

Wooster Alpha ftw, yet to try Picasso Proform.


----------



## TJ Paint

Wolfgang said:


> Looking into starting a "Brush Zone".


Don't hate :no:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I have been an avid Purdy painter most, I mean all my paint career. I had a job next to a painters dream supplier. There they were Coronas, as I thought about members at PT bragging about the use of Coronas, I thought WTF let give it a whirl. My guys were brushing/rolling, I was amazed as I cut the lines, how Could this brush hold that much paint, how the brush complemented my lines. Throughout the job I told my guys, you gotta try these brushes, they rolled their eyes, by the end of the job my guys had a Corona on their truck. 

Long story short, Coronas kick Purdys azz by far.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

To top it, some of my guys use Purdy, when I grab their pot and brush to do whatever, I'm like :huh: they suck but I guess soo


----------



## RH

Ewing you talk about holding paint, a Wooster Alpha Oval will hold more than any Purdy or Corona, plus it lays off smooth as butter. Have you tried one yet?


----------



## mike75

Brian C said:


> You have got to be kidding. Purdy's are way better in my opinion. I have used spirit dream brushes and they loose their shape quickly.


I thought i would get a bite.You dont stand alone i still have some fellow painters who wont change from purdys but whoever seems to try them never goes back to there purdys.All my guys wont use anything else since i supply the brushes thats all i buy and i have bought them all including the Proform Picassos from the US.But every painter has there own style so whatever works for each person imo.


----------



## RaleighPainter

Wooster Alpha's.... pretty much all I use!

________________________________


----------



## Brian C

mike75 said:


> I thought i would get a bite.You dont stand alone i still have some fellow painters who wont change from purdys but whoever seems to try them never goes back to there purdys.All my guys wont use anything else since i supply the brushes thats all i buy and i have bought them all including the Proform Picassos from the US.But every painter has there own style so whatever works for each person imo.


It all boils down to cost. the are so damn expensive but they last a long time. Hell when they wear out I use then for a dusting brush. i just cannot throw them out ! For the cost of them I feel I need them to stay around along time.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Gibberish45 said:


> Ewing you talk about holding paint, a Wooster Alpha Oval will hold more than any Purdy or Corona, plus it lays off smooth as butter. Have you tried one yet?


No I haven't, I will pick one up and give it a shot.


----------



## jack pauhl

hurry


----------



## RH

ewingpainting.net said:


> No I haven't, I will pick one up and give it a shot.


btw what Corona are you using? I have an old 3'' flat chinex (excalibur I think) that still sees regular use on apartment front door repaints just because it's so easy to clean. Wouldn't want cut a wall in with it though.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I use the Knight, Chinex 








And the Yuma









As you say Coronas are unbelievably easy to clean. I so bad with my brushes, these brushes specially the Chinex. The dried paint just comes right off.


----------



## RH

ewingpainting.net said:


> I so bad with my brushes, these brushes specially the Chinex. The dried paint just comes right off.


You sound like me, I'm starting to change my ways though after spending almost $30 on that Alpha I'm determined to take it to the grave with me. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisn

ProWallGuy said:


> Got a new Purdy brush (freebie!) from SW the other day, and its very comparable to a Corona I already use. Only difference between the two at this point is the Corona has been used once and the Purdy is brand spankin' new. Tune in later for the results.


 
Nobody bothered to ask the pertinent question, HOW? or maybe WHY?:blink:


----------



## DB_1

ewingpainting.net said:


> I use the Knight, Chinex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Yuma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you say Coronas are unbelievably easy to clean. I so bad with my brushes, these brushes specially the Chinex. The dried paint just comes right off.



Where are you buying your Corona's? I'm about due to replace most of my brushes and wouldn't mind trying out some other brands. I've mostly used Purdy's only because they are widely available. I have tried some of the paint store's private label brushes but i've always found the Purdy's to perform better. I'm always open to trying something new.


Doesn't this belong in tools, supplies and equipment? Just sayin'


----------



## StevenH

DB_1 said:


> Where are you buying your Corona's? I'm about due to



http://www.thepaintstore.com/


I think thepaintstore are the only one that carry them


----------



## ewingpainting.net

DB_1 said:


> Where are you buying your Corona's? I'm about due to replace most of my brushes and wouldn't mind trying out some other brands. I've mostly used Purdy's only because they are widely available. I have tried some of the paint store's private label brushes but i've always found the Purdy's to perform better. I'm always open to trying something new.
> 
> 
> Doesn't this belong in tools, supplies and equipment? Just sayin'


Pittsburgh Paints in Palm Desert carries them, the Chinexs are on sale right now. They also cary the Woosters.


----------



## RaleighPainter

I have been on the verge of ordering a corona a few times now... But they have way too many choices I read the description on 10 or so, felt overwhelmed and left the website.. Assistance needed! Also, never used a chinex. Don't really know what chinex means.

________________________________


----------



## RH

Julian&co said:


> . Don't really know what chinex means.
> 
> ________________________________
> http://www.rdupainting.com



I believe it's a synthetic but it is similar to a china bristle. imho it is less than ideal for sharp cuts as it is generally less stiff and drags the paint but it cleans up like a dream.


----------



## DB_1

ewingpainting.net said:


> Pittsburgh Paints in Palm Desert carries them, the Chinexs are on sale right now. They also cary the Woosters.



Off topic a bit here but that store was much better before they got bought out by PPG. They ripped out most of the shelving and it looks like the store needs a serious remodel. The few times i've been in there it was like a ghost town...maybe they are busier in the mornings.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread


----------



## ewingpainting.net

DB_1 said:


> Off topic a bit here but that store was much better before they got bought out by PPG. They ripped out most of the shelving and it looks like the store needs a serious remodel. The few times i've been in there it was like a ghost town...maybe they are busier in the mornings.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled thread


You mean when it was Spectratone once called Riteway Paints? The original owner (son of the original owner) is now across the street at C&M Painters Warehouse. Ya its sucks at pits, but that's where I buy my brushes, not my paint.


----------



## AztecPainting

No matter what you guys say, Corona or Purdy aren't good brushes anymore... I understand you guys liking them back in the day but, man... I gave Purdy a chance every time I had, my SW rep gave me Purdy for free just to like them and buy'em from them, sorry, Purdy suck, every single one (china bristle, and this and that bristle, all of them suck) Corona are a Mercedes Benz price with a KIA performance...

Only one Wooster does the job (Except for Wooster Silver Tip, that sucks as well)


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Actually the coronas seem to be the same cost as purdys. Sometimes les than the purdys. I will give a wooster a shot though. If it makes me money, I'd use a 99 cent chip brush. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV

One of my guys loves the silver tips. I am a corona Cortez fan personally for walls. Never been a huge Wooster fan, and definitely not a fan of the alpha.


----------



## mpminter

Gibberish45 said:


> I believe it's a synthetic but it is similar to a china bristle. imho it is less than ideal for sharp cuts as it is generally less stiff and drags the paint but it cleans up like a dream.


It's also worth noting that not all chinex brushes are created equal. Chinex is a filament made by dupont and sold to brush makers, who then use it to make brushes. In my experience, a corona chinex is a better brush than a purdy chinex just because they seem to put more work into the tips and the overall construction of the brush. I love chinex for duration and other thick coatings!


----------



## DB_1

ewingpainting.net said:


> You mean when it was Spectratone once called Riteway Paints? The original owner (son of the original owner) is now across the street at C&M Painters Warehouse. Ya its sucks at pits, but that's where I buy my brushes, not my paint.



Correct...when they were Spectratone. Riteway must have been before my time out here, I moved to the desert in '99. Yeah, i noticed a heavy set guy (don't recall his name) that used to work at Spectratone over there at C&M, is that him?

Aztec Painting, what brushes have you been using as of late?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

DB_1 said:


> Correct...when they were Spectratone. Riteway must have been before my time our here, I moved to the desert in '99. Yeah, i noticed a heavy set guy (don't recall his name) that used to work at Spectratone over there at C&M, is that him?


Yes, it is Dennis, Russ the tinter died a few years ago. That was the best tinter in the desert, He refused to go to the new computerized tint machines, the only one that i knew still using those old manual colorant dispenser, he finally converted when they moved to C&M in cat city (i think cause he had to), He was like "Gabe you gotta check this out" every time i went in. I'm like ya, bout time you cached up  Still was the best tinter in the valley.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER

The 2 inch silver tip rocks . That brush probably holds more paint than a 3 inch swan . Maybe not the old ones . Green labeled from about 5 years ago . But that little brush is a worker and for 6 bucks 
You can't go wrong .


----------



## hangit

Anyone use/like the Corona _Orleans_?


----------



## chrisn

I still wanna know how to get a free one:yes::blink::whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting

That sure is a purdy brush ya got there MR...


----------



## rimce44

I haven't heard about corona brushes in uk:001_unsure:


----------



## Sully

I've yet to try corona. I'm not a big fan of purdy though. They have their place... an oil primer cut pot. So far my favorite brush has to be the proform piccasso that brush is soo friggin sweet! Wooster is my go to. I'm getting ready to order a couple cases of what I like and I plan on picking up a corona too. Any suggestions?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Jeez, you guys sure yucked up my thread before I even had a chance to post in it. Guess I'll try again later.


----------



## vermontpainter

ProWallGuy said:


> Jeez, you guys sure yucked up my thread before I even had a chance to post in it. Guess I'll try again later.


Shut up and tell us what you know. Then go away until we have questions. 

:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang

ProWallGuy said:


> Jeez, you guys sure yucked up my thread before I even had a chance to post in it. Guess I'll try again later.


Told ya:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Shut up and tell us what you know. Then go away until we have questions.
> 
> :jester:


Makes sense to me. :whistling2:


----------



## RH

Always have to shake my head when I see statements that one brand of brush is crap and another is practically the greatest thing to ever come down the pike. 
It's my experience that every brand has it's good and lousy brushes. There is a Purdy I use for cutting in. I like it's edge, stiffness, and durability. I've heard it's changed recently but since I'm still working out of a supply I put in some time ago I haven't experienced it yet. I use Coronas for other applications where I've never found a Purdy that could come close.
I've tried many brushes, some good, some poor, and my feeling is you should find and use what works best for *you* in a particular situation regardless of the brand. It's all subjective.


----------



## chrisn

ProWallGuy said:


> Jeez, you guys sure yucked up my thread before I even had a chance to post in it. Guess I'll try again later.


 
I STILL want to know how you got it free


----------



## ProWallGuy

Chris, the Sherwin rep has been trying to get my business for years. They finally gave me a great price on paste and primer, so I am in the store more often. They were running a brush special where you get 50% off when you trade in am old brush. He was pushing that, and I told him I didn't have an old brush on me. He tried to give me a 2" angled brush, and I said no thanks, that's for weekend warriors. I grabbed a fat 3" and threw it on my truck. The rep Hung his head and walked away. That's how I got a free brush.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> I STILL want to know how you got it free


I was telling my SW supplier about my Corona brush of choice for oil. He grabbed a Purdy that he said was better and gave it to me to try. That was about four months ago - still haven't used it yet.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I've been using a purdy white bristle for a duster for months, I finally had to throw it away because I used it to catch some sags as I was spraying at a habitat of humanity project. The next day the project leader told me he has it soaking in brush cleaner for me. I told him to keep it, he was excited. I got another that's been sitting on my shelf for over a year, never been touched after I started using Coronas.


----------



## DB_1

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've been using a purdy white bristle for a duster for months, I finally had to throw it away because I used it to catch some sags as I was spraying at a habitat of humanity project.


So bottom line, Purdy's make awesome dusters:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Pineapple said:


> Proform Picasso! A sexy red-headed miracle.


I bought 2 of these brushes, 14 bucks a brush and I was amazed how they performed, very nice :yes: however when I looked to see where they where made :furious: "Made in China" I will stick with my Coronas at 25 bucks "Made in the USA" :yes:


----------



## RH

ewingpainting.net said:


> I bought 2 of these brushes, 14 bucks a brush and I was amazed how they performed, very nice :yes: however when I looked to see where they where made :furious: "Made in China" I will stick with my Coronas at 25 bucks "Made in the USA" :yes:


Good for you Gabe.


----------



## eric113

For many years Purdy was the only good quality brush you could find in this area. Even so, some were duds that wouldn't hold an edge. Proforms came out later. They have improved quite a bit since they first were introduced. Finally a local store started selling Coronas. Bought two- and don't think I'll buy another Purdy. Overall performance is great.


----------



## plainpainter

I really hate these brush threads, give me a brand new purdy and I can fly with it, so many guys like to spout how it's not as good as it use to be - whatever. I go back and forth the different brands - in the end I don't think they manufacture the individual strands of orel and nylon, they just assemple it. I like those Cortez brushes as well. One thing I never understand how come this company is never mentioned? http://www.besttliebco.com/


----------



## straight_lines

I read this whole thread and no results of the shootout. You posted about being upset about the thread crapping, you are a mod right? Clean it up! 

I have only owned one Corona, it was a decent brush. Proform is where its at, and they are cheaper than all the others.


----------



## CliffK

plainpainter said:


> I really hate these brush threads, give me a brand new purdy and I can fly with it, so many guys like to spout how it's not as good as it use to be - whatever. I go back and forth the different brands - in the end I don't think they manufacture the individual strands of orel and nylon, they just assemple it. I like those Cortez brushes as well. One thing I never understand how come this company is never mentioned? http://www.besttliebco.com/


 Went thru hundreds and hundreds of bestt liebco china bristle brushes in 70's and 80's for all our oil. Still have a box of 2" angle slim lines. We used them for lots of sash in the day. Some where back the quality went down. I never liked any of the "latex" brushes they made. Used plenty of their lambswool rollers though.


----------



## RH

plainpainter said:


> I really hate these brush threads, give me a brand new purdy and I can fly with it, so many guys like to spout how it's not as good as it use to be - whatever. I go back and forth the different brands - in the end I don't think they manufacture the individual strands of orel and nylon, they just assemple it. I like those Cortez brushes as well. One thing I never understand how come this company is never mentioned? http://www.besttliebco.com/


I agree.

Regarding the Bestt Liebco brushes, I've honestly never heard of them or ever seen them for sale around here.


----------



## robladd

straight_lines said:


> I read this whole thread and no results of the shootout. You posted about being upset about the thread crapping, you are a mod right? Clean it up!
> 
> I have only owned one Corona, it was a decent brush. Proform is where its at, and they are cheaper than all the others.


I have used Purdy and Best Liebco the majority of my career.

I'm telling it like it is. I work with a Geriatric
Crew. Bob is 74, Ridge the PC is 62 and I'm the youngster at 50.

We have over a Century of Painting Experience.

We have seen the light. We looked into it enough to justify using PROFORM from now on. 

2 Professional paint brushes for the price of 1. The Bristles are US Patented.


----------



## plainpainter

Anyone ever hear of the Elder & Jenks brushes? I actually used a ton of those as well - best exterior oil brushes known to man-kind.


----------



## RH

straight_lines said:


> I read this whole thread and no results of the shootout. You posted about being upset about the thread crapping, you are a mod right? Clean it up!
> 
> I have only owned one Corona, it was a decent brush. Proform is where its at, and they are cheaper than all the others.


Because they're made in China? 



ewingpainting.net said:


> I bought 2 of these brushes, 14 bucks a brush and I was amazed how they performed, very nice :yes: however when I looked to see where they where made :furious: "Made in China" I will stick with my Coronas at 25 bucks "Made in the USA" :yes:


I'm with Gabe all the way on this one. Proform can't be that much better than Corona and I'll gladly pay the extra cost for a brush that's American made. Just my take on it.


----------



## RH

robladd said:


> I have used Purdy and Best Liebco the majority of my career.
> 
> I'm telling it like it is. I work with a Geriatric
> Crew. Bob is 74, Ridge the PC is 62 and I'm the youngster at 50.
> 
> We have over a Century of Painting Experience.
> 
> We have seen the light. We looked into it enough to justify using PROFORM from now on.
> 
> 2 Professional paint brushes for the price of 1. The Bristles are US Patented.


What does that mean?


----------



## robladd

That means the bristle material has a US Patent Pending.

Who ever makes it and where ever it's made has to pay a % to the US Patent.

I don't know about you RSH but I will buy 2 dozen Proform's before I buy a half dozen Purdy's and a half dozen Corona's!

To make a point that others are trying to make is Purdy's and Corona's are 100% Made in the USA. Proform's materials come from China and America and are Crafted in China and shipped to America.


----------



## CliffK

plainpainter said:


> Anyone ever hear of the Elder & Jenks brushes? I actually used a ton of those as well - best exterior oil brushes known to man-kind.


 Sure, we used some years ago. Haven't seen them around these parts in quite some time.


----------



## saul

*Corona*

Hi corona brush the best, look my work
click gallery and foto galleries


----------



## robladd

Just my thoughts on this shoot out. If you had 50 people in the field working for you and your agreement is to supply tools for those personnel.

Would you or would you not try to give them everything they need to get the job done?

I know early on when I worked for a company I was supplied a couple of brushes, a wall brush and a sash tool.

With Proform you could supply all of those people with 2 where if you supplied Purdy or Corona you could only give them 1.

Just my 1 cent because I saved 1 buying Proform. Rob


----------



## RH

robladd said:


> That means the bristle material has a US Patent Pending.
> 
> Who ever makes it and where ever it's made has to pay a % to the US Patent.
> 
> I don't know about you RSH but I will buy 2 dozen Proform's before I buy a half dozen Purdy's and a half dozen Corona's!
> 
> To make a point that others are trying to make is Purdy's and Corona's are 100% Made in the USA. Proform's materials come from China and America and are Crafted in China and shipped to America.


First off, let me say that everyone needs to run their business the way they see fit. What they purchase, who they purchase from, how much they pay, are the prerogatives of any owner.

In the operation of my business, I have decided to make an effort to purchase American made products when ever I can. Regardless of the product, if I feel the quality is there, I'll pay the extra cost to buy American. Some say the Proform is the best brush they've ever used. Okay, maybe it is a great brush. But the fact that it's made in China is enough for me to cross it off my list. There are excellent brushes that are USA made and those are what I'll purchase with my money. 

We often piss and moan here about how the unlicensed, uninsured, and unbonded painting outfits, and the ones using illegal labor, under cut those of us who are playing by the rules. Yet that's how I view China in the international manufacturing market. Sure they can make things for less. But how do they do it and what's the *real* cost in lost jobs here? 

I'm fortunate that my business is at a point where spending a bit more for me to achieve my goal is an affordable practice. I realize not everyone can do that. However, I'd hope that everyone would take the time to really think about what's at stake here and try to purchase American if, and whenever, they can.


----------



## plainpainter

I use to buy werner ladders, then a few years back they laid off everyone and moved operations to China. I won't buy a werner ladder anymore, and I love Werner ladders - it kills me that I can't buy it anymore.


----------



## straight_lines

I just don't see how someone could use proform's for any amount of time and not completely love them. I am not buying made in the usa if there is a better option, the lower price is a bonus.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

researchhound said:


> We often piss and moan here about how the unlicensed, uninsured, and unbonded painting outfits, and the ones using illegal labor, under cut those of us who are playing by the rules. Yet that's how I view China in the international manufacturing market. Sure they can make things for less. But how do they do it and what's the *real* cost in lost jobs here?



I hear what you are saying...BUT..... When countries are developing there are many labour and environmental rules (as they are established what we see them today in North America) that were broken and ignored and abused.

I'm not saying its right, I don't think we (North America) can point at them and accuse them of cheating. They are taking advantage of a situation the American market gave to them with a golden platter. 

The American economy encouraged them to 'not play by the rules' to get the prices they wanted to get in their homeland market. Now that the pendulum is swinging....


----------



## RH

Paint and Hammer said:


> I hear what you are saying...BUT..... When countries are developing there are many labour and environmental rules (as they are established what we see them today in North America) that were broken and ignored and abused.
> 
> I'm not saying its right, I don't think we (North America) can point at them and accuse them of cheating. They are taking advantage of a situation the American market gave to them with a golden platter.
> 
> The American economy encouraged them to 'not play by the rules' to get the prices they wanted to get in their homeland market. Now that the pendulum is swinging....


I agree. Like many, I used to think price was the main factor to consider. But becoming aware of one's own negative behavior should inspire change, not just a continuation of that behavior. My goal now is simply to be more aware of where the things I purchase come from - and to purchase as few items as possible that come from China.


----------



## chrisn

researchhound said:


> I agree. Like many, I used to think price was the main factor to consider. But becoming aware of one's own negative behavior should inspire change, not just a continuation of that behavior. My goal now is simply to be more aware of where the things I purchase come from - and to purchase as few items as possible that come from China.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If everybody did this we would all be in a better place(IMO)


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Its unfortunate that the country is thinking retroactively and not proactively. 

Wonder if we are thinking the same with the environment and our thirst for energy?? There's 'some' movement, but a global energy crisis is looming. 

Oh geeez, I'm sounding like Tambasco with a dark cloud over my head.


----------



## chrisn

Paint and Hammer said:


> Its unfortunate that the country is thinking retroactively and not proactively.
> 
> Wonder if we are thinking the same with the environment and our thirst for energy?? There's 'some' movement, but a global energy crisis is looming.
> 
> Oh geeez, I'm sounding like Tambasco with a dark cloud over my head.


 
it's all that endearing optimism:yes:


----------



## Custom Brush Co.

AztecPainting said:


> No matter what you guys say, Corona or Purdy aren't good brushes anymore... I understand you guys liking them back in the day but, man... I gave Purdy a chance every time I had, my SW rep gave me Purdy for free just to like them and buy'em from them, sorry, Purdy suck, every single one (china bristle, and this and that bristle, all of them suck) Corona are a Mercedes Benz price with a KIA performance...
> 
> Only one Wooster does the job (Except for Wooster Silver Tip, that sucks as well)


Finally! Someone with some wisdom. Only thing I'll add are why and what makes a good basic brush. A good brush is one that is able to hold a lot of paint and spread it out easily & quickly. Therefore the brush needs to be able to hold it's formation as you make your bead to cut your line. Only a Wooster Extra or Med firm brush should be all you ever need except when on a super smooth & non-porous substrate. Then a Corona China x or soft wooster is good. Old purddy's also were good for smooth substrates. The biggest problem with brushes when they suck is they can't carry the paint therefore making it a very slow & painfull job that won't turn out the clean lines or make $ as easy & fast. Want a brush that loads the paint & gets you sharp & crisp, clean lines? Go Wooster & be part of the Alpha Pack.


----------



## Masterpiece

I tried an Alpha the first month it came out some time back....loved everything about it except when cutting inside corners on base/walls. Bristles didn't like to make a sharp enough point for me like my Wooster firm did. 

I did notice this week that there are 3 lines of Alpha now so I picked up a 'V', as opposed to the 'W' that I purchased originally...

I wish there was an Alpha bristle material in the now discontinued Wooster Firm Shasta 2.5" cut and size....

I hope I'm not contributing to the delinquency of a thread by mentioning Wooster lol...


----------



## jack pauhl

robladd said:


> I have used Purdy and Best Liebco the majority of my career.
> 
> I'm telling it like it is. I work with a Geriatric
> Crew. Bob is 74, Ridge the PC is 62 and I'm the youngster at 50.
> 
> We have over a Century of Painting Experience.
> 
> We have seen the light. We looked into it enough to justify using PROFORM from now on.
> 
> 2 Professional paint brushes for the price of 1. The Bristles are US Patented.


Proform Picasso and a couple others instantly boost your quality and efficiency. I swear that brush cuts its own straight lines. It just needs someone to hold it.

Here is a freehand Picasso cut. This 7' stick of casing was cut with 1 load of paint in 7 seconds flat. My fastest benchmark to date.


----------



## straight_lines

JP I don't agree with you on a lot of things, but your assessment of the picasso is one of them. These brushes are fantastic.


----------



## Workaholic

*Tim*

So what were the results?


----------



## Masterpiece

Well I finally picked up another Wooster Alpha, the V version as I already had the 'W' which was a little non compliant in the corners but the 'V' is basically what I've been looking for. It has the compliance of the 3" Wooster Firm but holds and releases like the Alpha, it's the best of both worlds for me, and it's under $20. I'm going back to pick up a case of them just like I did with the 2.5" Wooster Shastas.

Jeremy


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

jack pauhl said:


> Proform Picasso and a couple others instantly boost your quality and efficiency. I swear that brush cuts its own straight lines. It just needs someone to hold it.
> 
> Here is a freehand Picasso cut. This 7' stick of casing was cut with 1 load of paint in 7 seconds flat. My fastest benchmark to date.


These brushes are the best JP thanks. Glad to have you here :thumbup:


----------



## jack pauhl

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> These brushes are the best JP thanks. Glad to have you here :thumbup:


Thanks man! I have one more day on PT before I disappear for a couple months again but I've been pleased with the results too. Nice to have a brush like that in this industry impact so many painters. I receive tons of feedback on that brush probably more than any other sundry.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

jack pauhl said:


> Thanks man! I have one more day on PT before I disappear for a couple months again but I've been pleased with the results too. Nice to have a brush like that in this industry impact so many painters. I receive tons of feedback on that brush probably more than any other sundry.


I receive compliments from customers about my cutting lines, this brush all you need to do is hold it like you said. Well If I don't see you around, Merry Christmas to you and your family. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I receive compliments from customers about my cutting lines, this brush all you need to do is hold it like you said. Well If I don't see you around, Merry Christmas to you and your family. :thumbsup:


That's the coolest thing about the Picasso. Straight lines are effortless. I keep telling myself its me with the skilz. :thumbsup:

"It's not about the brush in your hand. Its about the brush in your hand that makes you money."

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## NEPS.US

I love my new Picasso's. The only issue is they tend to shed bristles. PIA.


----------



## DeanV

NEPS.US said:


> I love my new Picasso's. The only issue is they tend to shed bristles. PIA.


We bought one to try and then a whole case. I was hoping the shedding was an oddity since no one else seemed to mention it here, but every time we wash it out, it sheds a few bristles (which we have never had with other brushes). Not coming out really when painting at least.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> We bought one to try and then a whole case. I was hoping the shedding was an oddity since no one else seemed to mention it here, but every time we wash it out, it sheds a few bristles (which we have never had with other brushes). Not coming out really when painting at least.


Did you wash with warm or hot water. I was thinking that it might of had a reaction to the epoxy.


----------



## jack pauhl

Hmm. that is not normal to be losing filaments. I may have picked 1 out of all the ones I used so far. I hope thats not wide spread. That might be worth mentioning to Proform if you continue to see it. 

Traditionally new brushes might have a few loose but that usually went away after 2nd use. If I see more on the filaments coming out I'll send jon an email and mention it.


----------



## DeanV

We just wash with warm water, nothing that should activate the epoxy. I will keep an eye on the 6 we just got in. I am guessing they would all be the same batch, including our sample on.


----------



## straight_lines

I haven't seen any shedding, just had one break on me. I still use this one, it cuts straight still.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen

I always stick to my Purdy XL 3” for just about everything… cutting walls and ceilings, even on trim work jobs my trim comes out glassy with no brush marks, even without extender, and also without bogging down like soft brushes tend to do. 

The Purdy XL is nicer than my Wooster 3” Ultra Pro, and really want to try the 4” flat XL for cutting in. They’re medium/stiff, I can’t stand a firm brush (UltraPro)… by the end of the day my wrist is definitely hurting. Going from the Ultra Pro to the Purdy XL I felt so much less wrist drag and cut ins are quick. Right now I only have one XL and 2 Ultra Pro’s (I don’t even touch my Purdy Nylons anymore), and would rather wash out the XL and reuse it when changing colors than use a clean UltraPro 😆

I just switched to BM and gave up Shitty-Williams, and noticed that BM stocks the Coronas (Probably says something about the quality of Corona vs Purdy). Hearing all of you talk about the Coronas makes me want to browse the next time I’m in the BM store and pick up a 3-4” to try out. 

Any Corona recommendations along the lines of 3 1/2 - 4” that holds a ton of paint, and gives a really nice finish on both walls and trim? I definitely want to try a Wooster Alpha too, I’ve heard great comments about those as well.


----------



## Woodco

PaintedbyStephen said:


> I always stick to my Purdy XL 3” for just about everything… cutting walls and ceilings, even on trim work jobs my trim comes out glassy with no brush marks, even without extender, and also without bogging down like soft brushes tend to do.
> 
> The Purdy XL is nicer than my Wooster 3” Ultra Pro, and really want to try the 4” flat XL for cutting in. They’re medium/stiff, I can’t stand a firm brush (UltraPro)… by the end of the day my wrist is definitely hurting. Going from the Ultra Pro to the Purdy XL I felt so much less wrist drag and cut ins are quick. Right now I only have one XL and 2 Ultra Pro’s (I don’t even touch my Purdy Nylons anymore), and would rather wash out the XL and reuse it when changing colors than use a clean UltraPro 😆
> 
> I just switched to BM and gave up Shitty-Williams, and noticed that BM stocks the Coronas (Probably says something about the quality of Corona vs Purdy). Hearing all of you talk about the Coronas makes me want to browse the next time I’m in the BM store and pick up a 3-4” to try out.
> 
> Any Corona recommendations along the lines of 3 1/2 - 4” that holds a ton of paint, and gives a really nice finish on both walls and trim? I definitely want to try a Wooster Alpha too, I’ve heard great comments about those as well.


Its really about preference... I like the Vegas. Its a softer bristle, great for trim. Some people like firmer for walls.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

PaintedbyStephen said:


> I always stick to my Purdy XL 3” for just about everything… cutting walls and ceilings, even on trim work jobs my trim comes out glassy with no brush marks, even without extender, and also without bogging down like soft brushes tend to do.
> 
> The Purdy XL is nicer than my Wooster 3” Ultra Pro, and really want to try the 4” flat XL for cutting in. They’re medium/stiff, I can’t stand a firm brush (UltraPro)… by the end of the day my wrist is definitely hurting. Going from the Ultra Pro to the Purdy XL I felt so much less wrist drag and cut ins are quick. Right now I only have one XL and 2 Ultra Pro’s (I don’t even touch my Purdy Nylons anymore), and would rather wash out the XL and reuse it when changing colors than use a clean UltraPro 😆
> 
> I just switched to BM and gave up Shitty-Williams, and noticed that BM stocks the Coronas (Probably says something about the quality of Corona vs Purdy). Hearing all of you talk about the Coronas makes me want to browse the next time I’m in the BM store and pick up a 3-4” to try out.
> 
> Any Corona recommendations along the lines of 3 1/2 - 4” that holds a ton of paint, and gives a really nice finish on both walls and trim? I definitely want to try a Wooster Alpha too, I’ve heard great comments about those as well.


If you think your wrist is hurting now, wait till your cutting in with a 4" brush all day.. Although, back when I was painting high-rises in Vancouver, we would order in 3.5" ovular Purdys from the UK. Those things would fly.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen

finishesbykevyn said:


> If you think your wrist is hurting now, wait till your cutting in with a 4" brush all day.. Although, back when I was painting high-rises in Vancouver, we would order in 3.5" ovular Purdys from the UK. Those things would fly.


Nice! I haven’t been back to my BM dealer who stocks the Coronas, so I haven’t been able to check those out in person… BUT, I was at Lowes and guess what they only had one of, hidden behind other brushes?? A 3” angle Purdy XL HighCap! Quickly bought it, and I can’t wait to try that sucker out.


----------



## Forest Dan

Started out with Purdy then moved to Corona and like it better.


----------



## PaintedbyStephen

Forest Dan said:


> Started out with Purdy then moved to Corona and like it better.


Which Coronas do you like?


----------



## Forest Dan

PaintedbyStephen said:


> Which Coronas do you like?


here you go..





  








image.jpg




__
Forest Dan


__
11 mo ago




Corona brush


----------

